# HTTP Request erstellen



## sol (18. Sep 2007)

Hi,

Vorweg: ich möchte einen Proxy programmieren, der den (Http-)Verkehr aufzeichnet.

Dazu verwende ich den com.sun.net.httpserver.HttpServer, bei einen aufruf erhalte ich alle Requestdaten in der HttpExchange Klasse. Nun suche ich eine möglichkeit diese Daten an den richtigen Server weiterzuleiten und die Ausgabe wieder an das Programm zu schicken.
Dafür Suche ich eine gute Möglichkeit, schön wäre es natürlich wenn das ganze über BufferdStreams ablauen würde.

Welche Klasse der Java-API würde sich da anbieten, (Tcp Sockets oder eine HTTP-Klasse) ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2007)

http://72.5.124.55/products/jdk/faq/faq-sun-packages.html


----------



## HoaX (18. Sep 2007)

oder auch

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=52486


----------

